# Original Persons Supreme Teardrop Pedals



## saladshooter (Aug 30, 2018)

Howdy

Looking for a decent set of Original Persons Teardrop pedals. PM me what ya gots.





Thanks!
Chad


----------



## trymebike (Aug 31, 2018)

have like new set


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 23, 2018)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 8, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 23, 2018)

Still looking for a set!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 3, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 26, 2019)

Still looking for a set! 

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 7, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 19, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 20, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Still looking.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chad



Chad,for?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 20, 2019)

keith kodish said:


> Chad,for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



I like to put them on my Roadmasters.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 12, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 24, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 16, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm getting close to finding a pair Chad, I need a pair of the Torrington 15"s.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 24, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 25, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Howdy
> 
> Looking for a decent set of Original Persons Teardrop pedals. PM me what ya gots.
> View attachment 861335
> ...



I believe I have a set of these, give me until tomorrow to go through the stuff i have which is an unreal amount and I am handicapped by my lack of knowledge but I am almost positive I have a set


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 25, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing them.

Thanks
Chad


patmcclerren2 said:


> I believe I have a set of these, give me until tomorrow to go through the stuff i have which is an unreal amount and I am handicapped by my lack of knowledge but I am almost positive I have a set


----------

